# Want to Hire Rubber Tire Wheel Loader (Souther WI)



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Title says it all, looking to hire a rubber tire wheel loader in the Kenosha County Area. Can have a pusher, bucket, or plow it doesnt matter. Please PM me or email me at [email protected] Thanks.

EDIT: Large Dump Truck (Greater than 5 Yards) will potentially work as well.


----------

